# Santa pola camper van city.



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jan 25, 2020)

There must be 100 plus vans wilding along the coast road .There every where.

Police being very good keep driving by.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks great, kinda like Bristol at the seaside!...


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2020)

Police are just wishing they had the dosh to buy one.


----------



## kenspain (Jan 25, 2020)

Good fishing spot there,


----------



## tailgate (Jan 25, 2020)

Got like that at Aguilas, council got fed up of it especially the cassette dumping in rainwater drain .
Won't be long till notices go up


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jan 25, 2020)

tailgate said:


> Got like that at Aguilas, council got fed up of it especially the cassette dumping in rainwater drain .
> Won't be long till notices go up


 Called in to  playa el pinet council got fed up gone.


----------



## spigot (Jan 25, 2020)

Just arrived at Cullera, must be several hundred vans here.
We’re parked on the road, no room behind the dunes, police must be turning a blind eye.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 25, 2020)

At the free aire near Murcia.  100 places.  Last night 140 here.  Avoiding the coast as there have been problems with the wild weather.  Free transport in Mutcia this weekend because of threat of Sahara sand causing breathing problems. Local authority trying to cut down cut useage by offering free transport.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 25, 2020)

love santa pola but it dies seem particularly full since they cleared everyone off le pinet , were’re  on the coast at mar menor the pollution evident in the haze and cartegena like murcia has banned cars from city center but public transport is free


----------



## Wully (Jan 25, 2020)

Right who’s on the high fibre diet and emptied the cassette.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 26, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> love santa pola but it dies seem particularly full since they cleared everyone off le pinet , were’re  on the coast at mar menor the pollution evident in the haze and cartegena like murcia has banned cars from city center but public transport is free


The Mar Menor is (maybe) my next stop.  Where is ok given the recent storms?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 26, 2020)

we’re at estrella del mar facing the mar dozen vans parked here bars and a good indian 12 mins away went last night couple of bars as well but nothing spoiling the area for view & walks ,


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi,just wanted to say that we have a house near santa pola and spend some months there . We have heard many stories about fines , break ins and even gassings so maybe not a great place to visit ?


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2020)

Wully said:


> Right who’s on the high fibre diet and emptied the cassette.Dicks
> View attachment 75932


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 6, 2020)

One of the reasons I stay away from the coast. A few miles inland and in a small village you may be on your own, beautiful view, and totally Spanish.


----------

